# blue brindle



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

just curiouse i have heard the term blue brindle for pits but i dont believe i have ever seen one so what do they look like??is there a such thing as a blue brindle?


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

yes there is such a thing and they are beautiful sorry I don't have any pics


----------



## scottronics01 (Dec 27, 2007)

Its not the best pic in the world but my little man Duncan is all white with a blue brindle rear leg, butt and tail. Just click on my pics under my user name. I will try to post better pics of him soon hope this helps. There are other blue brindles that are more blue then he is but its a start if your looking..


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

scottronics01 said:


> Its not the best pic in the world but my little man Duncan is all white with a blue brindle rear leg, butt and tail. Just click on my pics under my user name. I will try to post better pics of him soon hope this helps. There are other blue brindles that are more blue then he is but its a start if your looking..


awh i love your doggies!!!! thanks for sharing!! yeah now that i saw ur dog im pretty sure ive seen one or two in a lifetime.


----------



## scottronics01 (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks! They are like my kids, glad I could help:thumbsup:


----------



## blondie03044 (Aug 14, 2007)

google says.....
http://www.pitsrule.com/img/skysit.jpg


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

You can see this right on the APBT color charts. This should help you more
ADBA:
http://www.adbadog.com/p_gallary.asp?aid=5
UKC:
http://www.apbtconformation.com/colors.htm
AKC color chart
http://www.amstaffnetwork.org/colors.htm


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

thanks all u guys!!!! i didnt know there were so manny brindle colors!! i liked the black brindle most.


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

Here's a female puppy from my puppy's litter that came out to what I believe to be blue brindle, or blue with some brown stripes I guess:


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

omg what cuties!! ok i cant look a puppies ne more!!! i just got one and hes a hanful but i just want every puppy i see!!!!!:love2:


----------



## NAKA (Feb 23, 2008)

hell no they wont go said:


> just curiouse i have heard the term blue brindle for pits but i dont believe i have ever seen one so what do they look like??is there a such thing as a blue brindle?











HERES A PIC OF JOE, He is A blue brindle


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

what a handsome guy!!! look at him get all that lovin!! thanks for sharing!!


----------

